# Big Shed Golden Stout Time



## amarks6 (11/9/18)

Anyone tried to clone this?


----------



## smertin (11/9/18)

I had a go of a golden gaytime clone a couple of months ago.

I had only done 1 brew before in my robobrew though and it didnt turn out the best (only came out at 2.2 ABV). I cant say i remember the recipe i used, there was a discussion about it on a different forum that went on for a while.

Ive just actually weighed out the ingredients to try it out a different way this weekend! Going with a lot more specialty malts than the last attempt. Im not sure if it was due to efficiency or not enough in the last brew but there isnt really many flavours coming through, going to go overboard with specialty malts for a case swop and the club members can be my guinea pigs 

ill see if i can take a screenshot of the recipe im going with this time.


----------



## amarks6 (12/9/18)

smertin said:


> I had a go of a golden gaytime clone a couple of months ago.
> 
> I had only done 1 brew before in my robobrew though and it didnt turn out the best (only came out at 2.2 ABV). I cant say i remember the recipe i used, there was a discussion about it on a different forum that went on for a while.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for sending your recipe. It's a beast! Please let us know how it turns out.
The only comments I'd make (and I'm just in the process of putting a recipe together) are 1) I read on the Big Shed website that they use rice, so I would sub flaked rice for flaked oats; and 2) I'm going to add some cacao nibs in the last 5 minutes of the boil. I read that somewhere as well).
Cheers,
Tony


----------



## smertin (12/9/18)

amarks6 said:


> Thanks so much for sending your recipe. It's a beast! Please let us know how it turns out.
> The only comments I'd make (and I'm just in the process of putting a recipe together) are 1) I read on the Big Shed website that they use rice, so I would sub flaked rice for flaked oats; and 2) I'm going to add some cacao nibs in the last 5 minutes of the boil. I read that somewhere as well).
> Cheers,
> Tony


Im not too sure why they put rice in the mix, cant say ive had much experience using it but from a little bit of googling looks like it just makes for a drier beer. The oats are added for a creamy mouthfeel "the ice cream". Ive gotta say i was quite happy with the creaminess of the last one i did so may stick with this! 
With the cacao nibs i did put them in the last one but i may leave them out of this. There was minimal flavour coming through which makes me think i didnt put enough in, i dont want to risk upping the amount and having an over bittered beer. May put them in the next one i do but dont want to overdo it on this experimental one.


----------

